#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Collection of symbols

## Jmage

Hi,
This is my first time posting on a forum like this but I've been, well, bringing back symbols from memories of another realm, i guess you can say. And I was just wondering if anyone else has seen these exact symbols before.
If I'm in the wrong place I do apologise, I'm just a little curious.

yeah that's it, thanks for reading

----------


## ZeldaFitz

How do you mean you are bringing them back, are you blacking out and doodling, do you dream these and then write them down?

----------


## Jmage

> How do you mean you are bringing them back, are you blacking out and doodling, do you dream these and then write them down?


It's more like my mind just wanders off, then black outs, because I'm still aware of what's going on but I can't seem to focus on what is going on around me and from there I start drawing these symbols, I have more but these are the only ones that felt right to me. In my head the symbols seem to go together sort of like a language would but when I try and put them in an order, or even just try and work them out I can't seem to make them fit like they do when I'm sort of out of it.

You understand what I mean?

----------


## zero

when in that state what do you see and feel, and how do these symbols correspond I get the feeling you know what they mean but perhaps only in a certain state. perhaps you should start a journal.

I have never seen them though I have seen the style.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

A few of the symbols seem familiar the arrow and the the three slashes with one slash through, it looks like a symbolic type of writing, maybe you are bringing up something from your childhood that you don't remember, or maybe it is a set of symbols only native to you. Many people doodle like this all the time, and it is up to you to figure out why and what they are. It also could be a form of automatic writing, it can be frustrating I know.

----------


## Tanemis

A couple of them look like Ogham, a few look Enochian, and a few look like Theban. Most of them though are ones I've never seen in my research. They could be a combination of symbols though, like a sigil or seal. When you bring them back I realize that you're blacking out and then getting these images but are you pulling these images from visualizations you're seeing like a building or piece of paper that you're seeing?

----------


## Thetalpha

Quite a mystery. The first letter looks like the symbol for Goat or Bull as used in early writing systems - and a bit like the Phoenician Aleph:

Phoenician Aleph

In actual fact, it all looks quite like symbols in some ancient writing system. I'll interpret them, but I cannot give any guarantee that my interpretation is correct. Here we go. From Top to Bottom, then Left to Right.

Bull
Lake
Boat/Raft
Obstacle
Hearing
Flight (as in "to flee", not "to fly")
Astonishment
Border
Mountain
Cave
Shelter
Rest/Sleep
Time Lapse
Dangerous Bridge
Sunrise
Civilization
Trap
Foreign Ship
Journey
Land
Dead End
Berthing
Disagreement/Decision of Direction
Return
Ship Gone
Astonishment
Wood/Trees/Forest
Chariot
Battle
Devastation

Can one of the literature experts here connect this to a story, fable or something like that perhaps? Because in my mind it very much sounds like one. This is what the story could tell:

Once upon a time there was a bull who wanted to cross a lake. A friendly person helped him out and let him travel on his raft. However, they were met by some form of enemy of the friendly person. Then some entity (God?) gave them instructions, and they fled across a border, which astonished the enemies. Once safely across the border, they found they had to leave their raft and cross a mountain range. Night approached quickly and they arrived at a cave, which provided them with shelter, and they slept there. The next morning at dawn, they found that the only way they could move on was via a dangerous bridge. They miraculously managed to get over it (God's doing?), and the sunrise came. They walked onwards without problems, until they found a kind of settlement or another form of civilization. They decided to go there and perhaps even stay, but it was a trap by the person's enemy. Luckily, a foreign ship came by, which they used to flee. It was a very long journey across the sea, but finally land came. There was no way they could sail any further since there was no river, so they went ashore. For faster travel, they built a chariot using local wood. There occurred a battle (metaphorical?) which caused much devastation.

To be honest, it sounds to me like an extended metaphor describing the history of Christianity, with some lacking information and much unclearness...

----------


## zero

ya but thats the only one and it has only one strike for the aleph or '. Phoenician is a precursor to Hebrew. As well as one of the fist to have a true alphabet and not pictographs.

its first letter is interesting maybe it is a mixture of several languages. though some of the last seem more like pictographs, 

that said I am also of the opinion that it is probably more akin to automatic writing/drawing.

----------

